# citica ci 200



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what size bearing I need for the old citica ci 200.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

If your talking about the spool bearings it's 3X10X4 (ID,OD,WD) You can actually replace that right hand side bushing with a bearing as well. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> You can actually replace that right hand side bushing with a bearing as well.


X2


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Also working on a citica I replaced the drive shaft, put it all back together and can't stop the anti-reverse pawl fro hitting the ratchet. Have turn it everyway and still hits seems to do ok till I but the star drag back together.

Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The anti reverse pawl is supposed to hit that key ratchet. The teeth on the pawl are supposed to be bent in towards each other so they straddle that ratchet key. Just make sure the ratchet key is seating down correctly on that drive shaft...Dip


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

So the ratchet key fits inside the teeth of pawl? They are bent together and it fell out while working on never saw how it sets in right. The ratchet sets all the way down but with teeth bent together it set under ratchet and drags on it.

Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The ratchet slides between the ears of the pawl. The ratchet does not sit on top of the pawl.


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

With the teeth bent together do I need to open them a little so the ratch can turn free inside? 

Also want to thank everyone I'm new to forum and it's great can get this kind of info on reels.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Never hurts to ask. Yes the teeth should be bent inwards so that the assist stopper will grip the bigger washer. Otherwise it wont work and will cause a clicking sounds.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They can be a little tight because you want it to grab the ratchet and not slide off. Like this:


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks bantam1 looking at picture knew the top had gotten bent and needed to open and bent tips in. Guess the first time put it back together didn't have set right and when turned handle bent closed.It's working like shinmano now (great) good thing have it sold and was doing some clean up and replacing the only old bearing. Thanks again for your help and picture.


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Back to the ci200b I have change all bearings its now very smooth and cast like curado, looking at spec almost the same as the cu 200. Now would like to speed it up from 5.0 to 6.1 what would I need to change I know the main gear and what else? Will the same gears from the greenie work and other parts work in this reel.

I really like the way they fit my hand when flipping, got this one new for 25.00 and try make it a good reel. I have 10 of the new 200e7 but just don't fit like these old reels and the greenies.

Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bassman72 said:


> Back to the ci200b I have change all bearings its now very smooth and cast like curado, looking at spec almost the same as the cu 200. Now would like to speed it up from 5.0 to 6.1 what would I need to change I know the main gear and what else? Will the same gears from the greenie work and other parts work in this reel.
> 
> I really like the way they fit my hand when flipping, got this one new for 25.00 and try make it a good reel. I have 10 of the new 200e7 but just don't fit like these old reels and the greenies.
> 
> Thanks


 If your talking about changing the CU200B5 to the CU200B you just need to change out the gear set on that one That being the pinion gear BNT1133 to the BNT1587 and the main gear BNT1213 to BNT1325. They both share the same yoke, drag, and key washer...Dip


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Dipsay found a new pinion gear and main gear for curado super free and with new ceramic bearing man this is one heck of a reel. You won't believe how far this thing will cast now smooth and with 6.2 gears is fast. A old citica ci 200b working like the best old greenies.


----------

